# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Τι inverter να βαλω για ψυγειο και air-condition?

## dalai

Εχω δυο μελετες στα σκαρια. Η μια ειναι για ψυγειο σε σπιτι που να αποθηκευει ενεργεια σε μπαταριες αυτοκινητου απο ηλιο.
Το ψυγειο θα ειναι περιπου 110Watt/220V .Εκει τι inverter πρεπει να βαλω ?  Υπολογιζω οτι του τετραγωνικου παλμου ειναι ακαταλληλο. Δεν ξερω ομως αν μπορω να βαλω inverter τροποποιημενου ημιτονου και φυσικα ποσσα βαττ πρεπει να ειναι ?
Τα ιδια ερωτηματα εχω για ενα μικρο κινητο aircontition στα 800watt (8000btu) που θελω να συνδεσω σε δυο μεγαλες μπαταριες φορτηγου (2Χ350ΗΑ(12V))  .αυτο -αν θυμαμε καλα- λεει για ρευμα εκκινησης 18Α .
Εδω τι χρειαζεται σε inverter?
Εχει κανει κανεις σας αναλογη εγκατασταση για να με διαφωτησει ; Το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να δοκιμασω το inverter.Απαξ και το αγορασω (μονο παραγκελια) δεν θα μπορω να το παω πισω και απο την αλλη αν αγορασω ενα πολυ μεγαλο για να ειμαι σιγουρος τοτε θα ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ακριβο για την τσεπη μου.... Οποτε δυσκολευμαι πολυ στην αποφαση .

----------


## AAAAA5

Το θέμα δεν είναι τόσο στο τι inverter να βάλεις (εύκολο, προσθέτεις τα Watt των συσκευών που θα συνδέσεις). Το θέμα είναι τι μπαταρίες να συνδέσεις έτσι ώστε να κρατάνε για το χρονικό διάστημα που εσύ θέλεις να κάνεις χρήση των συσκευών. 
Εδώ να τονίσω οτι οι μπαταρίες αυτοκινήτου δεν κάνουν επειδή δεν είναι σχεδιασμένες για deep discharge. Είναι σχεδιασμένες να αποδίδουν μέγιστο power κατα την εκίνιση μόνο - μετά πρέπι να φορτίζονται συνεχώς. Να προτιμήσεις μπαταρίες που προορίζονται για ναυτιλιακή ή βιομηχανική χρήση οι οποίες είναι σχεδιασμένες για τον σκοπό που εσύ θέλεις. Εκτός κ αν έχεις σκοπό να αφήσεις τις μπαταρίες συνδεμένες σε κάποια γεννήτρια ή αμάξι και να φορτίζονται συνεχώς.

Για υπολογισμούς σχετικά με Power εδώ:


Διαίρεσε τα amp hour της μπαταρίας με τα amps του εξοπλισμού σου = διάρκει μέχρι η μπαταρία να κάνει full discharge.Αλλά, αυτό δεν είναι αλήθεια επειδή η απόδοση των μπαταριών δεν είναι linear. Για αυτό έλεγξε τα specs της μπαταρίας.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------

agis68 (23-08-13)

----------


## Panoss

Σκέψου και την περίπτωση να χρησιμοποιήσεις ψυγείο και air condition που δουλεύουν με dc, οπότε δεν χρειάζεσαι inverter και έχεις λιγότερες απώλειες.

Ψάξε στο ίντερνετ, εξωτερικό υπάρχουν σίγουρα, κι εδώ πρέπει να υπάρχουν απλά είναι πιο δυσεύρετοι. (τα air condition που βάζουν στα σκάφη νομίζω είναι με dc).

Αν σε συμφέρει φυσικά, δεν το 'χω ψάξει να πω την αλήθεια.

----------


## dalai

To εψαξα πολυ και δεν υπαρχουν DC aircondition.
Ψυγεια υπαρχουν αλλα ειναι ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΑ (600ευρω τα 45 λιτρα)
Τις μπαταριες ,την φορτηση και το aircondition  τα εχω ηδη.Επομενως ειναι ανωφελο να μιλαμε για αυτα. Το ινβερτερ ειναι αυτο που με καιει τωρα.
Καθε γνωμη δεκτη.

----------


## her

Τα 18 A για το air-condition μου φαίνεται υπερβολικά. Ένα air-condition 9000 btu τραβά 5 A σε μέγιστη απόδοση ενώ το ρεύμα εκκίνησης φτάνει στα 7 Α. όλα αυτά σύμφωνα με τον κατασκευαστή ενός τυπικού air-condition. Μάλιστα αυτό είναι τις πλάκας χωρίς inverter. Άρα τα 18 amper που λες μάλλον είναι αρκετά. 

Αν όμως είναι πράγματι τόσο τότε θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα inverter  5kw. Από τις μπαταρίες θα τραβάς τουλάχιστον ρεύμα 360 Α   (στιγμιαία).

Το κόστος για όλα αυτά είναι υπερβολικά μεγάλο. Ακόμα και τα καλώδια που θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις για τις μπαταρίες θα είναι πολύ ακριβά. Αν δεν ισχύει αυτό με τα 18 A τότε το κόστος πέφτει αρκετά.     Ίσως με ένα άλλο air-condition καινούργιο με καλύτερη απόδοση τάξης Α να σε συμφέρει καλύτερα.



Από όσο ξέρω θέλεις καθαρό ημίτονο για να λειτουργήσουν αυτές οι συσκευές.

----------


## cloud_constructor

Ρε παιδια να ρωτησω κ εγω κατι.Ας πουμε οτι περνει ενα απλο ψηγειο εναλασομμενου , δε μπορει να το μετατρεψει σε DC?Αμα αλλαξει πχ το μοτερ που εχει μεσα με μοτερ DC...

μαλλον βλακειες λεω απλα λεμε τωρα..,.

----------


## dalai

> Ρε παιδια να ρωτησω κ εγω κατι.Ας πουμε οτι περνει ενα απλο ψηγειο εναλασομμενου , δε μπορει να το μετατρεψει σε DC?Αμα αλλαξει πχ το μοτερ που εχει μεσα με μοτερ DC...
> 
> μαλλον βλακειες λεω απλα λεμε τωρα..,.



Δεν υπαρχει στο εμπορειο τετοιο μοτερ,και να το φτιαξω μονος μου ειναι περαν της συζητησεως μας. 
Δυστυχως ολα τα aircondition τραβανε υπερβολικα στην εκκινηση και αυτο ειναι το προβλημα μου.
Αν καποιος δουλεψε το κλιματιστικο του με inverter τροποποιημενου ημιτονου 
ας το μοιραστει εδω.Θα με σωσει απο πολλα εξοδα

----------


## Nemmesis

συμπιεστες για ψυγεια 12v υπαρχουν αλλα δεν ειναι για μεγαλα ψυγεια και επισης ενω ο καθε αυτου συμπιεστης κοστιζει περι τα 50ευρω η πλακετα του κοστιζει 200... αλλα σχετικα ευκολα ευκολα μπορει καποιος να φτιαξει δικο του driver για το μοτερ μιας και ειναι κλασικο ασυνχρονο μοτερ... 
για το κλιματιστικο τωρα...
στο εξωτερικο σιγουρα υπαρχουν και 24-48v μηχανηματα... σαφως το κοστος τους δεν θα ειναι μικρος αλλα θα ειναι αρκετα κοντα στο κοστος ενως κλασικου απλου κλιματιστικου μαζι με ενα αναγκαστικα ακριβο ινβερτερ καθαρου ημιτονου...

εγω προτηνω το εξης... ψαξε να δεις τι παιζει με τα ψυγεια υγραεριου-φυσικου αεριου...
 για κλιματιστικο παρε ενα καλο ινβερτερ μηχανημα και ετσι θα εισαι οκ ακομα και με ενα τετραγονου παλμου ινβερτερ...  και επισης το ινβερτερ κλιματιστικο εχει soft start οποτε δεν θα εχει προβληματα με τα ρευματα εκκινησης..

----------


## dalai

δηλαδη απο οτι καταλαβα τα ινβερτερ κλιματιστικα κανουν ανορθωση του ρευματος  σε DC και μετα ξανα AC στην επιθυμητη συχνοτητα?
Επομενως ειναι σαν τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα που δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα με τα inverter τετραγωνικου παλμου?

----------


## her

> αυτο -αν θυμαμε καλα- λεει για ρευμα εκκινησης 18Α .








> Τα 18 A για το air-condition μου φαίνεται υπερβολικά.





   Τι από τα δυο τελικά ισχύει? Είναι σημαντικό και αλλάζει πολλά πράγματα!

----------


## Nemmesis

> δηλαδη απο οτι καταλαβα τα ινβερτερ κλιματιστικα κανουν ανορθωση του ρευματος  σε DC και μετα ξανα AC στην επιθυμητη συχνοτητα?
> Επομενως ειναι σαν τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα που δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα με τα inverter τετραγωνικου παλμου?



ακριβως...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Τι από τα δυο τελικά ισχύει? Είναι σημαντικό και αλλάζει πολλά πράγματα!



σωστο ειναι το 18... σε καμια περιπτωση ενας συμβατικος συμπιεστης AC δεν εχει 5A λειτουργιας και 7εκκινησης... να φανταστιτε τα μικρα στα ψυγεια τραβανε στην εκκινηση 10Α και στην λειτουργια ειναι 1-2A..

----------


## her

Δεν αμφιβάλω καθόλου. Κοίταξα εκείνη την ώρα ένα air-condition που είχα δίπλα μου και έγραφε αυτό ακριβώς, βέβαια η μάρκα του είναι άγνωστη. (και ούτε λειτούργησε ποτέ σωστά). Αν έχει soft start δεν δικαιολογεί και πάλι τα 7 Α εκκίνησης ?

----------


## Nemmesis

χμμ... μηπως ειναι μηχανημα inverter τεχνολογιας? αν ναι τοτε σωστο ειναι.. σοφτ σταρτ δεν υπαρχει σε A/C που δεν ειναι inverter.

----------


## dalai

18Α σταρτ ειναι. Ειναι τυπου mobile (σαν σομπα υγραεριου) και ειναι συμβατικο οχι inverter.
Το κακο ειναι οτι ψαχνω τωρα στο ιντερνετ για  ιδιου τυπου κλιματιστικο αλλα ινβερτερ και δεν βρισκω τιποτα . Ολα  ta mobile ειναι συμβατικου τυπου. Ε ρε τι κακο ειναι αυτο!!!

----------


## dalai

Σχετικα με το ψυγειο... Εχει δουλεψει κανεις σας ινβερτερ σε ψυγειο σπιτιου (100 watt) ?

----------


## thomasskoy

παντως θα ανεβεις πολυ σε κοστος.υπαρχει και η αλλη λυση αν βεβαια εισαι εκει να εχεις μια γενητρια και να ξεμπερδεψεις ευκολα.

----------


## Popeye

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Αγόρασα ένα μικρό ψυγείο της Morris, τύπου mini bar, και ένα inverter 300W καθαρού ημιτόνου για να το δουλέψω. 
Παρόλο που το ψυγείο είναι 48W, κλάσης Α, δεν δουλεύει με το inverter. Ανάβει αλλά δεν δουλευει ο συμπιεστης. Στο δίκτυο λειτουργεί κανονικά. 
Επίσης το inverter δεν έχει καμία ένδειξη βλάβης-δυσλειτουργίας, το δοκίμασα με πολύ μεγαλύτερα φορτία και τα δούλεψε κανονικά.

Χρειάζομαι μεγαλύτερο inverter ή είναι θέμα ψυγείου;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Σχετικα με το ψυγειο... Εχει δουλεψει κανεις σας ινβερτερ σε ψυγειο σπιτιου (100 watt) ?



Σε ψυγείο 50W το δοκίμασα , αλλά με ινβέρτερ 3000W (όχι καθαρού ημιτόνου , αλλά "μπασταρδεμένου") . Πετάει το ψυγείο και δεν χαμπαριάζει από εκκίνηση. Όμως αυτό το έκανα για λίγο διάστημα (επειδή ασχολούμαι ερασιτεχνικά , τα πάνελ χειροποίητα και έξω στο μπαλκόνι σε πολυκατοικία με δύστροπους και παράξενους γείτονες κτλ/ μικρές μπαταρίες 200ΑΗ ) .. ο βασικός λόγος που δεν το επωφελούμαι σε μόνιμη βάση για το ψυγείο , είναι ότι δεν βασίζομαι να φύγω π.χ. από το σπίτι και να λειτουργεί το ινβέρτερ (δεν ξέρω ίσως φοβάμαι μήπως πάρει φωτιά και δεν είμαι παρόν) , έπειτα κάτι ψιλοδιάβασα ότι δεν είναι για συνεχή λειτουργία αυτά τα ινβέρτερ π.χ για 6 ώρες? και πρέπει να γίνονται παύσεις? (ρωτούσα τότε αυτούς που το αγόρασα το ινβέρτερ να μου πουν περί αυτού , αλλά δεν τους έβλεπα και πολύ διαβασμένους) . Οπότε είναι κάτι που πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψιν για τον τύπο ινβέρτερ και την αξιοπιστία του είτε είναι καθαρού/τετραγωνικής κυματομορφής , αλλά στα σχετικά περί συνεχούς και αδιάλειπτης λειτουργίας με ασφάλεια.





> Αγόρασα ένα μικρό ψυγείο της Morris, τύπου mini bar, και ένα inverter 300W καθαρού ημιτόνου για να το δουλέψω. 
> Παρόλο που το ψυγείο είναι 48W, κλάσης Α, δεν δουλεύει με το inverter. Ανάβει αλλά δεν δουλευει ο συμπιεστης. Στο δίκτυο λειτουργεί κανονικά. 
> Επίσης το inverter δεν έχει καμία ένδειξη βλάβης-δυσλειτουργίας, το δοκίμασα με πολύ μεγαλύτερα φορτία και τα δούλεψε κανονικά.
> 
> Χρειάζομαι μεγαλύτερο inverter ή είναι θέμα ψυγείου;



Περίεργο είναι .. ενώ λένε ότι τα καθαρού ημιτόνου έχουν και πολλαπλάσιο Peak . 

όσο για τα ψυγεία υγραερίου που αναφέρθηκαν ως λύση παραπάνω .... επειδή τα έψαχνα κάποτε . Τα συμπεράσματα που έβγαλα , ήταν ότι το υγραέριο σε κόστος βγαίνει πολύ περισσότερο από του ρεύματος , δεν το έψαξα επιστημονικά αλλά το συμπέρασμα από κάποια ψυγεία που είχα βγάλει , μου έλεγαν ότι χρειάζεται μια (κοινή φιάλη πετρογκάζ ) ανά 15 / 20 μέρες , για ένα ψυγείο ύψους περίπου 1,50 μέτρο ... και λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν ότι η μια φιάλη κοστίζει 20 ευρώ . Νομίζω δεν χρειάζονται περισσότερες έρευνες .

Επίσης σχετικά με 12V μοτέρ (για αντικατάσταση σε συμβατικό ψυγείο ) , και τα λεχθέντα ότι έχουν πλακέτα που κοστίζει 200 ευρώ. Πιστεύω ότι είναι υπερβολικά "ψευτοπροχωρημένη τεχνολογία" αφού έχω εδώ και 12V ψυγείο (το οποίο δεν λειτουργεί προς το παρόν / χαλασμένο) , και από μια ματιά που έριξα , δεν έχει πλακέτα αλλά απλό θερμοστάτη . Τώρα τι παραπάνω προσφέρει μια πλακέτα δεν ξέρω ! . Οπωσδήποτε αν κάποιος ψάξει καλά θα μπορέσει να βρει και να αποκτήσει τέτοιο ψυγείο (απλό χωρίς πλακέτα ) που θα ήταν μια πολύ καλή λύση.

----------


## Popeye

Ρώτησα πολλούς, ηλεκτρολόγους, ψυκτικούς, πήρα την εταιρία, τίποτα. Κανένας δεν μπορεί να το εξηγήσει.
Σαν ύστατη λύση, πριν αγοράσω άλλο inverter, σκέφτηκα να κάνω ένα κύκλωμα εκκίνησης με πυκνωτή και ρελέ. Πόσο εφικτό είναι κάτι τέτοιο;
Ο συμπιεστής δεν έχει 3η επαφή για soft start, μόνο τις 2 του θερμικού που είναι πάνω του.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ρώτησα πολλούς, ηλεκτρολόγους, ψυκτικούς, πήρα την εταιρία, τίποτα. Κανένας δεν μπορεί να το εξηγήσει.
> Σαν ύστατη λύση, πριν αγοράσω άλλο inverter, σκέφτηκα να κάνω ένα κύκλωμα εκκίνησης με πυκνωτή και ρελέ. Πόσο εφικτό είναι κάτι τέτοιο;
> Ο συμπιεστής δεν έχει 3η επαφή για soft start, μόνο τις 2 του θερμικού που είναι πάνω του.



Και γιατί ρωτάς ψυκτικούς? και όχι ηλεκτρονικούς για σφάλμα και υστέρημα στο ινβέρτερ σου? .. μπορεί να είναι 300W και να πουλάει "μαγκιές" επειδή είναι καθαρού ημιτόνου με υποτίθεται υψηλά Peak . Όσο να ναι είναι και πάλι οριακά μικρό .  

παρόλο που γράφεις το παρακάτω 




> Επίσης το inverter δεν έχει καμία ένδειξη βλάβης-δυσλειτουργίας, το δοκίμασα με πολύ μεγαλύτερα φορτία και τα δούλεψε κανονικά.



μην απορρίπτεις την πιθανότητα της μπαταρίας σου αν είχε πρόβλημα ή ήταν μικρή , και παρουσιάζει στιγμιαία μεγάλη πτώση τάσης με αποτέλεσμα το ινβέρτερ σου να γονατίζει.

Πρέπει για να είμαστε σε σωστά βήματα εξέτασης , να βρεις με αμπεροτσιμπίδα πόσα αμπέρ τραβάει το μοτέρ του ψυγείου σου στην εκκίνηση 

Να δώσεις αναλυτικά στοιχεία χαρακτηριστικών του ινβέρτερ σου (π.χ. το ρεύμα εξόδου μάξιμουμ ή αν δεν μπορείς να το βρεις δες τι ασφάλεια έχει επάνω του) . και με βάση όλα αυτά θα βρούμε από που πάσχει η όλη διαδικασία.

----------


## Magneto

> Ρώτησα πολλούς, ηλεκτρολόγους, ψυκτικούς, πήρα την εταιρία, τίποτα. Κανένας δεν μπορεί να το εξηγήσει.
> Σαν ύστατη λύση, πριν αγοράσω άλλο inverter, σκέφτηκα να κάνω ένα κύκλωμα εκκίνησης με πυκνωτή και ρελέ. Πόσο εφικτό είναι κάτι τέτοιο;
> Ο συμπιεστής δεν έχει 3η επαφή για soft start, μόνο τις 2 του θερμικού που είναι πάνω του.



αυτο το προβλημα εχει σχεση με το συστημα προστασιας του ινβερτερ που κοβει την λειτουργια οταν βλεπει το μοτερ του ψυγειου σαν βραχυκυκλωμα.
το μοτερ του ψυγειου κατα την εκινηση τραβαει πολλαπλασιο ρευμα απο την συνηθη λειτουργια του.

*αυτα τα προβληματα λυνει η τοποθετηση ενος μεγαλου ηλεκτρολυτικου πυκνωτη οπως 800-1000μF 250V μεταξυ ινβερτερ ψυγειου*.

ο πυκνωτης αυτος φορτιζεται πριν την εκινηση του μοτερ και οταν το μοτερ ξεκινα τραβα πρωτα το ρευμα του πυκνωτη.
ακομα προστατευει τα μοσφετ του ινβερτερ. οσοι δεν εβαλαν πυκνωτη σε παραλληλη συνδεση μεταξυ ινβερτερ ψυγειου εκαψαν τα μοσφετ του ινβερτερ και ετρεχαν να τα επισκευασουν.
σε ηλεκτρολογιο ειδα 2 τετοια ινβερτερ μεγαλα με καμμενα μοσφετ απο χρηση σε ψυγειο. συζητησα το θεμα με τον τεχνιτη και μου ειπε πως εαν ειχαν βαλει μεγαλο πυκνωτη θα ειχαν γλυτωσει την επισκευη των ινβερτερ.

----------


## vasilllis

> αυτο το προβλημα εχει σχεση με το συστημα προστασιας του ινβερτερ που κοβει την λειτουργια οταν βλεπει το μοτερ του ψυγειου σαν βραχυκυκλωμα.
> το μοτερ του ψυγειου κατα την εκινηση τραβαει πολλαπλασιο ρευμα απο την συνηθη λειτουργια του.
> 
> *αυτα τα προβληματα λυνει η τοποθετηση ενος μεγαλου ηλεκτρολυτικου πυκνωτη οπως 800-1000μF 250V μεταξυ ινβερτερ ψυγειου*.
> 
> ο πυκνωτης αυτος φορτιζεται πριν την εκινηση του μοτερ και οταν το μοτερ ξεκινα τραβα πρωτα το ρευμα του πυκνωτη.
> ακομα προστατευει τα μοσφετ του ινβερτερ. οσοι δεν εβαλαν πυκνωτη σε παραλληλη συνδεση μεταξυ ινβερτερ ψυγειου εκαψαν τα μοσφετ του ινβερτερ και ετρεχαν να τα επισκευασουν.
> σε ηλεκτρολογιο ειδα 2 τετοια ινβερτερ μεγαλα με καμμενα μοσφετ απο χρηση σε ψυγειο. συζητησα το θεμα με τον τεχνιτη και μου ειπε πως εαν ειχαν βαλει μεγαλο πυκνωτη θα ειχαν γλυτωσει την επισκευη των ινβερτερ.




θα διαφωνησω.Ενα καθως πρεπει inverter εχει μελετηθει ωστε να μπορει να παιζει αυτα τα φορτια.
εντελως τυχαια δες εδω: http://www.smart-cover.gr/product_in...f=bestprice.gr
οπου λεει: στιγμιαιο peak to διπλασιο της ισχυς του..
Στιγμιαίο peak εκκίνησης το διπλάσιο της ονομαστικής του ισχύος.Στιγμιαίο peak εκκίνησης το διπλάσιο της ονομαστικής του ισχύος.

----------


## Magneto

δεν ειναι ολα τα ινβερτερ ιδια.

διαφωνεις πως ενας μεγαλος πυκνωτη μεταξυ ινβερτερ-ψυγειου βοηθα την εκινηση του μοτερ και προστατευει τα μοσφετ απο καταστροφη;;;

----------


## giwrgosss

οπως τα λεει ο magneto , υπερβάλει λίγο στα mf ... :Rolleyes:  ανάλογα τα βαττ πχ 50 με 200μφ εισαι οκ με ινβερτερ των 200 βαατ που λεει ο Κινέζος που είναι κάτω απο 100 , 




> Ενα καθως πρεπει inverter εχει μελετηθει ωστε να μπορει να παιζει αυτα τα φορτια.



 ναι οκ , αλλά αυτό κάνει απο 700 και ανω .. οι πυκνωτές για να σώσεις το κινέζικο κάνουν 20ε , και πραγματικά δουλεύει  :Biggrin:  δηλαδή μπορεί και με 150ε να έχεις την λύση , προσοχή δεν κάνουν ολα αλλά τα περισσότερα ... εφόσον ηλεκτρονικός το παίρνεις το περνάς απο μετρήσεις υπολογισμούς και κλπ και βλέπεις αν σου κάνει ...και κάνεις την ΖΩΗ σου εύκολη  :Biggrin:  τα άλλα άστα για τους χασάπηδες ηλεκτρολόγους ..... πρέπει να υπάρχουν γιτι αργά η γρήγορα θα φωνάξουν έναν ηλεκτρονικό να βγάλει το φιδι απ την τρυπα !! χα χα χα ,  δεν θα φτάσουν ποτε ποτε το επίπεδο του ηλεκτρονικοί  χεχ ερχόμενος στο σημείο βλάβης της εγκατάστασης του χασάπη θα την βρει με μια μάτια  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  ελεος με τους ηλεκτρολόγους , παντε στον κυριακο να σας διδάξει , 

υσ βλέπω πλους ηλεκτρονικούς τελευταία που σηκωθήκαν επιτέλους απ τον πάγκο του εργαστηρίου τους κυκλοφορήσαν εξω και προσφέρουν λύσεις για ολα!!! σκάβουν ντουβάρια .. περνάν κανάλια ... έτσι παιδιά ...δυνατά !!! ρόδα είναι και γύρισε , το μεγκα βάζει ξανά το ρετιρέ ...

----------


## vasilllis

> οπως τα λεει ο magneto , υπερβάλει λίγο στα mf ... ανάλογα τα βαττ πχ 50 με 200μφ εισαι οκ με ινβερτερ των 200 βαατ που λεει ο Κινέζος που είναι κάτω απο 100 , 
>  ναι οκ , αλλά αυτό κάνει απο 700 και ανω .. οι πυκνωτές για να σώσεις το κινέζικο κάνουν 20ε , και πραγματικά δουλεύει  δηλαδή μπορεί και με 150ε να έχεις την λύση , προσοχή δεν κάνουν ολα αλλά τα περισσότερα ... εφόσον ηλεκτρονικός το παίρνεις το περνάς απο μετρήσεις υπολογισμούς και κλπ και βλέπεις αν σου κάνει ...και κάνεις την ΖΩΗ σου εύκολη  τα άλλα άστα για τους χασάπηδες ηλεκτρολόγους ..... πρέπει να υπάρχουν γιτι αργά η γρήγορα θα φωνάξουν έναν ηλεκτρονικό να βγάλει το φιδι απ την τρυπα !! χα χα χα ,  δεν θα φτάσουν ποτε ποτε το επίπεδο του ηλεκτρονικοί  χεχ ερχόμενος στο σημείο βλάβης της εγκατάστασης του χασάπη θα την βρει με μια μάτια  ελεος με τους ηλεκτρολόγους , παντε στον κυριακο να σας διδάξει , 
> 
> υσ βλέπω πλους ηλεκτρονικούς τελευταία που σηκωθήκαν επιτέλους απ τον πάγκο του εργαστηρίου τους κυκλοφορήσαν εξω και προσφέρουν λύσεις για ολα!!! σκάβουν ντουβάρια .. περνάν κανάλια ... έτσι παιδιά ...δυνατά !!! ρόδα είναι και γύρισε , το μεγκα βάζει ξανά το ρετιρέ ...



πριν αρχιζεις να δινεις λυσεις,καλο ειναι αφου βγηκες απο το παγκο να ριξεις και καμια ματια τι γινεται εξω.
Αν ειναι δυνατον να πας στον πελατη και να του προσφερεις σε καθε πριζα και πυκνωτη δωρο..

-1

----------


## 744

Αυτό με τον πυκνωτή δεν το κατάλαβα. Που βάζεις τον πυκνωτή, στην έξοδο του inverter προς το ψυγείο? Και αν ναι τότε τα 800-1000μF στην περίπτωση που η έξοδος είναι στο 0 και ξεκινά νέα περίοδος, τί θα οφελήσουν?

Μήπως εκείνη την στιγμή είναι ένα επιπλέον φορτίο στο inverter μαζί με τον κινητήρα?

----------


## vasilllis

> δεν ειναι ολα τα ινβερτερ ιδια.
> 
> διαφωνεις πως ενας μεγαλος πυκνωτη μεταξυ ινβερτερ-ψυγειου βοηθα την εκινηση του μοτερ και προστατευει τα μοσφετ απο καταστροφη;;;



σορυ τωρα το ειδα.

δες εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/arch...p/t-50998.html
κατι εχει ξανασυζητηθει (δεν το διαβασα ολο αλλα θα μεινω σε αυτα τα λογια) 

Να πω και γω την ρηχη ιδεα μου, πιθανον λαθος, γιατι μου φαινεται τοσο  απλο που φανταζομαι οτι θα το ειχε σκεφτει καποιος πριν απο μενα...
Δε μπορει ο Δημητρης να μετριασει λιγο το προβλημα του εαν βαλει  πυκνωτη-ες οι οποιοι θα "βοηθουν" το ψυγειο να καλυψει τις απαιτησεις σε  ρευμα εκκινησης;Όχι, γιατί εδώ έχουμε εναλασσόμενο...

και σημαινει οτι δεν δουλευει ο ηλεκτρολυτικος σαν το συνεχες....

αλλωστε αυτη την δουλεια την κανουν τα soft starters.. ( κοιτα μερικα κυκλωματακια https://www.google.gr/search?q=soft+...h=651#imgdii=_  )

λες να μην το ειχαν εφευρει ακομα? ενας ομαλος εκκινητης (ΑΒΒ) εχει 135€ +φπα λιανικη για 1,5kw.
αρα παει το 20ρικο που ελεγε ο φιλτατος.


Για το mosfet δεν εχω αποψη...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αυτό με τον πυκνωτή δεν το κατάλαβα. Που βάζεις τον πυκνωτή, στην έξοδο του inverter προς το ψυγείο? Και αν ναι τότε τα 800-1000μF στην περίπτωση που η έξοδος είναι στο 0 και ξεκινά νέα περίοδος, τί θα οφελήσουν?
> 
> Μήπως εκείνη την στιγμή είναι ένα επιπλέον φορτίο στο inverter μαζί με τον κινητήρα?



Μάλλον αυτό εννοεί . παρακάτω σε μοτέρ ψυγείου με πυκνωτή εκκινήσεως μόνο

χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

Παρακάτω και με λειτουργίας πυκνωτή 



Εννοείται ότι το L1 - L2 , είναι η έξοδος του ινβέρτερ (ή η είσοδος από ινβέρτερ) . Έτσι απλοποιούνται τα πράγματα αλλά τα παραπάνω μοτέρ είναι κατασκευασμένα να θεωρούν απαραίτητους τους πυκνωτές από τους υπολογισμούς της κατασκευής τους.
Τώρα για μοτέρ που από κατασκευής δεν έχουν καθόλου πυκνωτές .. και θέλουμε σώνει και καλά να βάλουμε δικό μας πυκνωτή εξτρά , δεν μου πολυαρέσει , μήπως ζορίσει ή "σοκάρει" το τύλιγμα του μοτέρ.





> Μήπως εκείνη την στιγμή είναι ένα επιπλέον φορτίο στο inverter μαζί με τον κινητήρα?



Γιατί? στα καθεαυτού από κατασκευής μοτέρ που είναι με χρήση πυκνωτή και λειτουργούν με το δίκτυο , είναι επιπλέον φορτίο? άντε να είναι όσα Joule χρειάζονται για κάθε επανεκκίνηση του μοτέρ . Δεν ξέρω και με τον λειτουργίας πυκνωτή τι γίνεται που μάλλον και εκεί θα ισχύει το ίδιο για το αντίστοιχο τύλιγμα κυρίως λειτουργίας όπως στο βοηθητικό τύλιγμα.

Δεν ξέρω και τι "σοκάρισμα" θα δεχτεί ο ρελές και ίσως το θερμικό (αν εννοείται βάλεις τον πυκνωτή "πατέντα" πριν τον ρελέ, κάτι που δεν πρέπει να γίνει  ) . άρα θα μπει όπως ακριβώς στο σχέδιο ... αλλά δεν πάει βρε παιδί μου , όταν το μοτέρ δεν είναι για χρήση με πυκνωτή.

----------


## Magneto

> αυτο το προβλημα εχει σχεση με το συστημα προστασιας του ινβερτερ που κοβει την λειτουργια οταν βλεπει το μοτερ του ψυγειου σαν βραχυκυκλωμα.
> το μοτερ του ψυγειου κατα την εκινηση τραβαει πολλαπλασιο ρευμα απο την συνηθη λειτουργια του.
> 
> *αυτα τα προβληματα λυνει η τοποθετηση ενος μεγαλου ηλεκτρολυτικου πυκνωτη οπως 800-1000μF 250V μεταξυ ινβερτερ ψυγειου*.
> 
> ο πυκνωτης αυτος φορτιζεται πριν την εκινηση του μοτερ και οταν το μοτερ ξεκινα τραβα πρωτα το ρευμα του πυκνωτη.
> ακομα προστατευει τα μοσφετ του ινβερτερ. οσοι δεν εβαλαν πυκνωτη σε παραλληλη συνδεση μεταξυ ινβερτερ ψυγειου εκαψαν τα μοσφετ του ινβερτερ και ετρεχαν να τα επισκευασουν.
> σε ηλεκτρολογιο ειδα 2 τετοια ινβερτερ μεγαλα με καμμενα μοσφετ απο χρηση σε ψυγειο. συζητησα το θεμα με τον τεχνιτη και μου ειπε πως εαν ειχαν βαλει μεγαλο πυκνωτη θα ειχαν γλυτωσει την επισκευη των ινβερτερ.



οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι πυκνωτες μπορουν να λειτουργουν και με εναλασσωμενη ταση και να φιλτραρουν τις αιχμες υψηλης τασης που προκαλει το μοτερ.
οπως εγραψα τοποθετηση σε παραλληλη συνδεση μεταξυ ινβερτερ και ψυγειου και τιποτα περισσοτερο.
εαν δεν θελετε να τοποθετησετε τον πυκνωτη που κανει πχ 8ε τοτε πιθανο να καψετε ενα ινβερτερ των 200ε.
εαν ρωτησετε αυτους που κανουν επισκευες ινβερτερ θα σας πουν πως οσοι τους τα πηγαινουν τα ειχαν συνδεσει με ψυγειο.

----------


## 744

Άλλο πράγμα ο πυκνωτής εκκίνησης που πάει σε σειρά με ένα επιπλέον τύλιγμα του κινητήρα και μετά βγαίνει εκτός με φυγοκεντρικό ή δεν βγαίνει και καθόλου (όπως στα μοτέρ από αυτόματα ρολά).

Και άλλο να βάλω στα καλά καθούμενα έναν πυκνωτή μεγάλο παράλληλα με την εναλλασόμενη τάση. Η Xc του πυκνωτή στα 50Ηz και με χωρητικότητα 1000μF είναι 3,18 ωμ.

Και τελικά τί θα προσφέρει και με ποιό τρόπο. Εχουμε εναλλασόμενη τάση και όχι συνεχή.

----------


## Magneto

> Άλλο πράγμα ο πυκνωτής εκκίνησης που πάει σε σειρά με ένα επιπλέον τύλιγμα του κινητήρα και μετά βγαίνει εκτός με φυγοκεντρικό ή δεν βγαίνει και καθόλου (όπως στα μοτέρ από αυτόματα ρολά).
> 
> Και άλλο να βάλω στα καλά καθούμενα έναν πυκνωτή μεγάλο παράλληλα με την εναλλασόμενη τάση. Η Xc του πυκνωτή στα 50Ηz και με χωρητικότητα 1000μF είναι 3,18 ωμ.
> 
> Και τελικά τί θα προσφέρει και με ποιό τρόπο. Εχουμε εναλλασόμενη τάση και όχι συνεχή.



να διαβασεις στο #22 κ στο #30 τι προσφερει

----------


## Popeye

Το inverter είναι αυτό:
http://www.e-click.gr/index.php?targ...oduct_id=38037

Το ψυγείο γράφει από πίσω πως είναι 47watt.

Για το θέμα των μπαταριών το δοκίμασα σε 150, 65 και 55Ah. Οι δύο τελευταίες είναι καινούργιες. 
Το μέτρησα σήμερα με αμπεροτσιμπήδα και στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ ξεκινάει με 1,2 και πέφτει αμέσως σε 1,0-0,8 κλπ. Συνδεδεμένο τώρα στην 65άρα, ξεκίνησε με 1,6-1,4 και αργούσε να πέσει. Το περίεργο είναι πως δούλεψε για 30-40 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά έκοψε το θερμικό. Έκανα μετά άλλες 2 προσπάθειες ανα 5 λεπτά, δεν ξεκίναγε καν και έκοβε και η προστασία του inverter. Έβαλα στο inverter ένα τρυπάνι 500watt, το δουλεύει κανονικά και στιγμιαία είδα ακόμα και 13Α με την τσιμπήδα.

----------


## 744

> να διαβασεις στο #22 κ στο #30 τι προσφερει



Χμμ, λες ότι θα φορτίζει ο πυκνωτής. Αλλά έχουμε εναλλασόμενο και ο πυκνωτής θα φορτίζει και θα εκφορτίζεται σύμφωνα με την εναλλασόμενη τάση χωρίς να κρατά φορτίο. Δηλαδή το inverter θα αναγκάζεται μαζί με το φορτίο του κινητήρα να έχει και το φορτίο του πυκνωτή κατά την άνοδο της τάσης. Που βέβαια τα ηλεκτρικά φορτία του πυκνωτή θα δοθούν πίσω στον *inverter και μοτέρ* στην συνέχεια (π/2 κλπ). Δεν βλέπω λοιπόν πως βοηθάει ο πυκνωτής. Αντιθέτως μάλλον επιβαρύνει και δημιουργεί και άεργη ισχύ.





> Το inverter είναι αυτό:
> http://www.e-click.gr/index.php?targ...oduct_id=38037
> 
> Το ψυγείο γράφει από πίσω πως είναι 47watt.
> 
> Για το θέμα των μπαταριών το δοκίμασα σε 150, 65 και 55Ah. Οι δύο τελευταίες είναι καινούργιες. 
> Το μέτρησα σήμερα με αμπεροτσιμπήδα και στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ ξεκινάει με 1,2 και πέφτει αμέσως σε 1,0-0,8 κλπ. Συνδεδεμένο τώρα στην 65άρα, ξεκίνησε με 1,6-1,4 και αργούσε να πέσει. Το περίεργο είναι πως δούλεψε για 30-40 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά έκοψε το θερμικό. Έκανα μετά άλλες 2 προσπάθειες ανα 5 λεπτά, δεν ξεκίναγε καν και έκοβε και η προστασία του inverter. Έβαλα στο inverter ένα τρυπάνι 500watt, το δουλεύει κανονικά και στιγμιαία είδα ακόμα και 13Α με την τσιμπήδα.




Εδώ μάλλον παίζει ρόλο πόσο καθαρό είναι το εναλλασόμενο που δίνει ο inverter. Θέλεις ένα καλό καθαρού ημιτόνου.

----------


## vasilllis

> να διαβασεις στο #22 κ στο #30 τι προσφερει




δεν διαβασες αυτο που παραθεσα???





> Το inverter είναι αυτό:
> http://www.e-click.gr/index.php?targ...oduct_id=38037
> 
> Το ψυγείο γράφει από πίσω πως είναι 47watt.
> 
> Για το θέμα των μπαταριών το δοκίμασα σε 150, 65 και 55Ah. Οι δύο τελευταίες είναι καινούργιες. 
> Το μέτρησα σήμερα με αμπεροτσιμπήδα και στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ ξεκινάει με 1,2 και πέφτει αμέσως σε 1,0-0,8 κλπ. Συνδεδεμένο τώρα στην 65άρα, ξεκίνησε με 1,6-1,4 και αργούσε να πέσει. Το περίεργο είναι πως δούλεψε για 30-40 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά έκοψε το θερμικό. Έκανα μετά άλλες 2 προσπάθειες ανα 5 λεπτά, δεν ξεκίναγε καν και έκοβε και η προστασία του inverter. Έβαλα στο inverter ένα τρυπάνι 500watt, το δουλεύει κανονικά και στιγμιαία είδα ακόμα και 13Α με την τσιμπήδα.



δεν ειναι θεμα εκκινησης τοτε.Εχει να κανει με το ημιτονο.Επισης το τρυπανι η δοκιμη που κανεις ειναι επειδη δεν εχει φορτιο σε αντιθεση με το ψυγειο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το μέτρησα σήμερα με αμπεροτσιμπήδα και στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ ξεκινάει με 1,2 και πέφτει αμέσως σε 1,0-0,8 κλπ. Συνδεδεμένο τώρα στην 65άρα, ξεκίνησε με 1,6-1,4 και αργούσε να πέσει. Το περίεργο είναι πως δούλεψε για 30-40 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά έκοψε το θερμικό



.

Στην διαφορά που αναφέρεις σε σύγκριση με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ και στην μπαταρία την 65άρα. Αν στην 65άρα άργησε να πέσει σημαίνει ότι είναι αδύναμο το ρεύμα που δίνει ο ινβέρτερ, είτε όσον αφορά στα 1,6 - 1,4 αμπέρ (που αφορά τα αμπέρ εκκινήσεως ). 

Αλλά και το ότι δούλεψε 30 - 40 δευτερόλεπτα σημαίνει ότι ακόμα και εκτός της διαδικασίας εκκίνησης και του βοηθητικού τυλίγματος , αδυνατεί και στην κυρίως λειτουργία να τα βγάλει πέρα , γιατί το να πάει το μοτέρ από την βοηθητική λειτουργία στην κυρίως λειτουργία είναι διαδικασία πολύ λιγότερων δευτερολέπτων από τα 30 - 40 δευτερόλεπτα που αναφέρεις. Άρα και στην κυρίως λειτουργία θα έχεις πάλι πρόβλημα αν γίνει ακόμη και η "πατέντα" που αναφέρουν τα παιδιά με τον πυκνωτή εκκίνησης.
Φυσικά έκοψε το θερμικό (του ψυγείου) , που αυτό σε παρατεταμένη αδυναμία ώθησης του μοτέρ (συνεχιζόμενο μπούκωμα μέχρι να καταφέρει να κυκλοφορήσουν ομαλά τα υγρά του ψυγείου στο κύκλωμα ή ένταση εντός του μοτέρ παραμένει και πάλι μεγάλη εκτός και από την διαδικασία της απλής εκκίνησης) και ή αυτονόητη άνοδο των αμπέρ (και παρατεταμένα) ζεσταίνει το θερμικό και κόβει.  Είμαι σίγουρος ότι κόβει στην διαδικασία της κυρίως λειτουργίας (που ταυτόχρονα συνεπάγεται και αδυναμία του ινβέρτερ σου) , οπότε και αν ακόμα γίνει επιτυχές πείραμα με πυκνωτή όσον αφορά την εκκίνηση , θα είναι και πάλι αδύναμο το ινβέρτερ ακόμη και στην κυρίως λειτουργία.





> Έβαλα στο inverter ένα τρυπάνι 500watt, το δουλεύει κανονικά και στιγμιαία είδα ακόμα και 13Α με την τσιμπήδα.



Αν έχεις παρατηρητικότητα καλή θα δεις ότι το τρυπάνι συνδεδεμένο στο δίκτυο ... στην εκκίνηση τουλάχιστον "σφυρίζει " γλυκά μέχρι να πιάσει τις πλήρεις στροφές
Ενώ στο ινβέρτερ στην αρχή σου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι "ψιλοκλωτσάει" ... οπότε σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι το ίδιο ρεύμα με της ΔΕΗ όσο και αν καυχιόνται οι κατασκευαστές των ινβερτερ.

----------


## Popeye

Σήμερα πήγα στο σπίτι ενός φίλου που έχει εγκατάσταση Φ/Β με inverter το Phocos SI700w να δοκιμάσουμε το ψυγείο 
http://www.phocos.com/sites/default/...20120521_0.pdf

και δούλεψε κανονικά...

----------


## picdev

αυτό με τον ηλεκτρολιτικό στην έξοδο του inverter πρώτη φορά το ακούω, και έχω  δουλέψει σε ελληνική εταιρεία που κατασκεύαζε inverter για οδήγηση κινητήρων, το μόνο που έχουν στην έξοδο των igbt είναι varistor και πυκνωτές για την αποκοπή του θορύβου των igbt.
Τις αιχμές της τάσης τις κόβουν τα varistor, αλλά όπως έχω δει τα igbt που μπαίνουν , αντέχουν χιλιάδες βολτ, 1200 πχ ωστέ να μην υπάρχουν προβλήματα υπέρτασης + τις προστασίες που έχουν απο τα drive

----------


## Popeye

Τελικά αγόρασα το αντίστοιχο 600άρι inverter της HQ και το ψυγειάκι δουλεύει άψογα!
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.

----------

